# LGB 2319S - Loco and Tender - Removing the Coal Load



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,

I recently purchased an LGB 2319S 2-6-0 Loco and sound tender. I want to remove the battery from the sound tender. Instructions state to remove the coal load. I have attempted to do this but not sure if just the coal load comes off or the top box on the tender which holds the coal load. Regardless I have not been able to get either to pop off and before I break something I thought I would ask others who may have done this.

Thanks, Bob [email protected]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob.... The coal load should come off by gently prying it up from the side of the tender. There are 4 tabs that hold it on and they will release the load when pried up. 

A smal flat blade screwdriver will do the job.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The one caveat being whether it was a pre-owned engine. If so, the coal load could have possibly been glued down (unlikely but it _has _happened!) If the load doesn't easily pop out with a small flat blade there is a problem. Don't "Hulk" it as you may damage the outer coal boards! If it's new, you shouldn't have a problem!


----------



## prouddadbob (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Stan, 

Thanks, it popped right out. 

Take Care, Bob


----------

